# VW is giving a massive kickback to TDI owners...WOW...GOOD JOB VW



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

after the TDI Diesel gate most tdi are now sold for over 2000 dollars less due to situation. 

So OMG they are now giving a whole 500 dollars in cash and 500 dollar toward another VW.

PLUS!!!!!!! by claiming this whole 500 bucks you waive ur right to sue them for the deception!


OMG SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

Show me a credible source that shows in the real world VW diesels have depreciated 2 grand over the last month. 

Also, it's $500 cash as a good will gesture, $500 dealer credit which can be used for service or accessories (set of tires right there). There's also $2000 trade assist on any affected vehicle, so if you do want to trade in you're looking at $3k on top of any dealer incentives on new vehicles. (in Canada anyway).

You seem to be the only person flipping out about this, VW is handling this well, customers are generally stoked on free money and this will all blow over.


----------



## StlVDub (Aug 1, 2010)

Man, I wish non-TDI owners got the $500 dealer cash too...I'd love some springs... :laugh:


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

I guess nobody could tell I was being totally sarcastic that vw is giving only 500 bucks and 500 0ff toward a new a car is esentaillly worthless. Only can be claimed if you buy ANOTHER VW.

samethign with trying to get people to not sue


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

StlVDub said:


> I'd love some springs


:thumbdown:

Coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

Vluv said:


> I guess nobody could tell I was being totally sarcastic that vw is giving only 500 bucks and 500 0ff toward a new a car is esentaillly worthless. Only can be claimed if you buy ANOTHER VW.
> 
> samethign with trying to get people to not sue



This is not true. You're wrong. About everything you talk about.

$500 cash on a VISA gift card does not require trade in.
$500 dealer credit for service, accessories or tires does not require trade in.

Accepting these two things does not require signing anything that waives your right to sue if you choose to do so.

ONLY the $2000 trade assist require a trade in....since it's trade assist.

You don't know what you're talking about AT ALL.


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

Manzig said:


> This is not true. You're wrong. About everything you talk about.
> 
> $500 cash on a VISA gift card does not require trade in.
> $500 dealer credit for service, accessories or tires does not require trade in.
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-volkswagen-rebate-20151109-story.html

read


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

Vluv said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-volkswagen-rebate-20151109-story.html
> 
> read


I read it, now I'd suggest you learn to comprehend. They're saying there's one clause in one of the things you sign that "could" be interpreted in that way "possibly". It's a puff piece to get clicks. It straight up says "Affected customers eligible for the Goodwill Package are not required to waive their rights or release their claims against VWGoA in order to receive the Package." on the website. 

Find a judge that doesn't enforce that and I'll eat my shoes.


----------



## Donald-Reagan (Oct 11, 2015)

Manzig is correct about the cards. However, ill just share what i have found as far as deprecation goes. I bought my 11 TDI Jetta in early August. I checked the KBB on the car when i purchased it for negotiation purposes and it was right under 17k. Now, a few months later and 2500 miles later, it is only worth 13500 on KBB.


----------



## augeydoggy (May 17, 2011)

Actually, you may indeed be giving up your right to sue:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/11/12/class-action-attorney-volkswagen/75635612/

And here are some facts on the accelerated depreciation for TDIs:
http://www.fleetfinancials.com/news...agen-diesels-showing-higher-depreciation.aspx


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

Told you.

I mean i understand this is a vw fan forum and everyone tries to be as positive as much as they can about vw but lets face teh facts.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vluv said:


> Told you.
> 
> I mean i understand this is a vw fan forum and everyone tries to be as positive as much as they can about vw but lets face teh facts.


You might want to look again. The rights issue is for the CC, not the VW.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Even if consumers indeed do waive their opportunity for a trial/ lawsuit, they're better off taking the 500 bucks. What would likely happen IF the lawsuits move forward is that they would all be clumped into one Class Action suit and probably be lucky to get $100-$200 once the dust settled, anyway. The greedy Vultures at the law firms are the ones who would lose out, so of course they're freaking out. As for resale values, they will return to normal once this debacle is resolved. Patience is the key.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

VW has clarified that the clause for the gift card is a blanket clause on any gift card given by VISA, it's the terms for use of the card, not terms with relation to the vehicle. 

As for the depreciation article, around 5% spike in depreciation compared to gas, so maybe a grand? Also this is bound to happen until the stop sale is over since used VW diesel products can't be financed through vw credit until a fix comes in.


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Donald-Reagan said:


> Manzig is correct about the cards. However, ill just share what i have found as far as deprecation goes. I bought my 11 TDI Jetta in early August. I checked the KBB on the car when i purchased it for negotiation purposes and it was right under 17k. Now, a few months later and 2500 miles later, it is only worth 13500 on KBB.


KBB is not reflecting this for my car. I was actually window shopping in early sept. before this started and KBB was showing high $16K for my '13 JSW TDI. The value this evening is showing mid $16K. HOWEVER try finding that! Carmax offered me $13K which is the highest offer. A VW dealer said they can only give me auction value of about $11K, maybe $12K. Very rarely have I found trade in values in my market to match KBB. Carmax values seem pretty reliable to what might be offered on trade.


----------



## Donald-Reagan (Oct 11, 2015)

Agreed very hard to do that. I think KBB value depends on the area. I am in Portland Oregon. The spawn point for yuppies and hipsters. I just checked again and it went down to under 12k. Here is the link, its for a 11 tdi Jetta in excellent condition with the convenience package with 60k miles. Full book of service records.

http://www.kbb.com/volkswagen/jetta...tion=excellent&pricetype=private-party#survey


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

how is a atomated system of kbb gonna account for the **** going on with vw in the news...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vluv said:


> how is a atomated system of kbb gonna account for the **** going on with vw in the news...


Once the news media moves on to pick on someone else all will go back to normal.


----------



## blockdj730 (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if accepting the "goodwill package" requires you to have your car fixed? I read that the dealer must activate the cards and the affected car must be present so that's why I ask.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

blockdj730 said:


> Does anyone know if accepting the "goodwill package" requires you to have your car fixed? I read that the dealer must activate the cards and the affected car must be present so that's why I ask.


Nope, there's no fix yet anyway.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Donald-Reagan said:


> Agreed very hard to do that. I think KBB value depends on the area.
> 
> http://www.kbb.com/volkswagen/jetta...tion=excellent&pricetype=private-party#survey


Just about every car dealership around my town (Eau Claire, WI) uses KBB as a starting point with trade-ins. Then they adjust for mileage, visual appearance, etc. Granted, my latest trade, a New Beetle to an older Passat, was gas to gas, so I don't know firsthand how much of a hit TDIs are currently taking save for reading what others have said, but I'll turn around and walk away if KBB is not used as a basis. Some dealers away from my town tried to tell me they go by what average auction prices are, and this really surprised me because I only look at cars on name brand dealer lots as opposed to someplace like Billy Bob's Auto Sales....."No credit? No problem!" :sly: I also avoid ads that say something like, "$1000 below Book," because you'll get bumped the same amount (or more) on your trade.


----------



## MrGo69 (Jul 20, 2010)

augeydoggy said:


> Actually, you may indeed be giving up your right to sue:
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/11/12/class-action-attorney-volkswagen/75635612/
> 
> And here are some facts on the accelerated depreciation for TDIs:
> http://www.fleetfinancials.com/news...agen-diesels-showing-higher-depreciation.aspx


One thing for sure - Before signing anything, I will be reading every syllable of the terms of this 500/500 offer for a potential LEGAL DEFEAT DEVICE that compromises our rights, including venue of arbitration/trial.

Of critical importance will be the ability to renew vehicle registration (California, in our case).

How generously VW handles restitution to affected owners will determine whether or not we buy the new GSW TSI we are considering.
It's going to take a LOT more than the current 500/500 + $2000 Loyalty Bonus to repair the trust and make that sale.

It took us eight years to save up for our car, and we ponied up $5000 for power and efficiency. How about refunding in full the $5000 TDI premium in addition to the current offers and maybe we can talk.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

MrGo69 said:


> One thing for sure - Before signing anything, I will be reading every syllable of the terms of this 500/500 offer for a potential LEGAL DEFEAT DEVICE that compromises our rights, including venue of arbitration/trial.
> 
> Of critical importance will be the ability to renew vehicle registration (California, in our case).
> 
> ...


In what universe is a TDI 5k more than the same trim level of gas?


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Manzig said:


> In what universe is a TDI 5k more than the same trim level of gas?


This one, oh naive one. Don't know what the price differences is in the newer Golf variants but as the Jetta Sportwagen and Jetta TDI the sticker prices reflected about a $2K-$4K increase depending on trim to the comparable gas models. Also depending on your market and demand you may have been unable to negotiate as much on the TDI verses the same gas model. In my market from 2011-2013 the TDIs were in high demand and hard to find as gas prices spiked and high mileage vehicles were in great demand. It was typical here that if a dealer had 1 in stock they would do you the "favor" and offer it for sale at $500 above sticker! On the three I purchased during those time frames I was always offered the same gas models for about $5k less out the door. An example of my last '13 JSW TDI with a sticker of $30K, I negotiated $27K out the door (TT&L included) and was offered if I was interested in the same car with the 2.5 motor I could have it for $22K out the door.


----------



## mobis (Oct 27, 2015)

jnmarshall said:


> This one, oh naive one. Don't know what the price differences is in the newer Golf variants but as the Jetta Sportwagen and Jetta TDI the sticker prices reflected about a $2K-$4K increase depending on trim to the comparable gas models. Also depending on your market and demand you may have been unable to negotiate as much on the TDI verses the same gas model. In my market from 2011-2013 the TDIs were in high demand and hard to find as gas prices spiked and high mileage vehicles were in great demand. It was typical here that if a dealer had 1 in stock they would do you the "favor" and offer it for sale at $500 above sticker! On the three I purchased during those time frames I was always offered the same gas models for about $5k less out the door. An example of my last '13 JSW TDI with a sticker of $30K, I negotiated $27K out the door (TT&L included) and was offered if I was interested in the same car with the 2.5 motor I could have it for $22K out the door.


Gas prices are lower now so that could account for a portion lower value of the TDI also.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Vluv said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-volkswagen-rebate-20151109-story.html
> 
> read


I read this, and all I see is pseudo-journalists trying to get a permanent job based on fear-mongering and pushing local lawyers (pay-backs).


----------



## amancuso (Jul 23, 2011)

That depreciation is about right. When cars are driven off the lot they lose a staggering amount of their market value. This shouldn't surprise anyone. Cars are terrible "investments" and should never be considered one.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

jnmarshall said:


> This one, oh naive one. Don't know what the price differences is in the newer Golf variants but as the Jetta Sportwagen and Jetta TDI the sticker prices reflected about a $2K-$4K increase depending on trim to the comparable gas models. Also depending on your market and demand you may have been unable to negotiate as much on the TDI verses the same gas model. In my market from 2011-2013 the TDIs were in high demand and hard to find as gas prices spiked and high mileage vehicles were in great demand. It was typical here that if a dealer had 1 in stock they would do you the "favor" and offer it for sale at $500 above sticker! On the three I purchased during those time frames I was always offered the same gas models for about $5k less out the door. An example of my last '13 JSW TDI with a sticker of $30K, I negotiated $27K out the door (TT&L included) and was offered if I was interested in the same car with the 2.5 motor I could have it for $22K out the door.


Lol naive one, I literally sell Volkswagens for a living. Sounds like you just weren't very good at negotiating.


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

*VW Diesels drop in value*



Manzig said:


> Show me a credible source that shows in the real world VW diesels have depreciated 2 grand over the last month.
> 
> Also, it's $500 cash as a good will gesture, $500 dealer credit which can be used for service or accessories (set of tires right there). There's also $2000 trade assist on any affected vehicle, so if you do want to trade in you're looking at $3k on top of any dealer incentives on new vehicles. (in Canada anyway).
> 
> You seem to be the only person flipping out about this, VW is handling this well, customers are generally stoked on free money and this will all blow over.


Here you go, sorry for TDI owners:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...U0IPeyqTvZyKj47X0qYC6w&bvm=bv.107763241,d.cGc

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...VYBKzyb1PbaN5Rv40D7JRA&bvm=bv.107763241,d.cGc

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...W3eISzRY5oEv2Q3DjNnu5A&bvm=bv.107763241,d.cGc

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...bpu7lH-2wwSkmfYIgo6QJA&bvm=bv.107763241,d.cGc


I am glad I cancelled my Golf R order Whew!

MidCow3


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Manzig said:


> Lol naive one, I literally sell Volkswagens for a living. Sounds like you just weren't very good at negotiating.


And how is your livelihood doing these days ?


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Manzig said:


> I literally sell Volkswagens for a living.


Clearly you do live in a different universe from the rest of us. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Meconlin (May 19, 2013)

Is that $2k trade assist a real thing? Here in the US?


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

midcow3 said:


> And how is your livelihood doing these days ?


Record sales the last two months dealership wide. Also why would you be glad you cancelled your Golf R order? That article straight up says depreciation for gas Volkswagens is less than average. Also the second study cited there only showed a 1.6 percent drop in value for diesels, so like...read the whole thing?


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Meconlin said:


> Is that $2k trade assist a real thing? Here in the US?


No. There was a $2k loyalty bonus that was replaced with this lame $500/$500 offer.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

jnmarshall said:


> No. There was a $2k loyalty bonus that was replaced with this lame $500/$500 offer.


$2k trade assist is completely still in place and was not replaced by anything. In Canada anyway.


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

mobis said:


> Gas prices are lower now so that could account for a portion lower value of the TDI also.


You are kidding! It is the diesel scandal pure and simple. and it keeps getting worse: http://autoweek.com/car-news/vw-die...er&utm_content=body&utm_campaign=awdailydrive


----------

